# UVT Labor, Leistungsschalter 3-polig oder 4-polig?



## Toddy80 (7 Mai 2009)

Hallo,

wann muss man in einer Unterverteilung einen Hauptleistungsschalter, der auch Notaus-Funktion übernimmt, 3-polig und wann 4-polig ausführen? Es handelt sich um einen großen Leistungschalter von ABB (T5). Bis jetzt wurde in allen UVT von uns der Leistungsschalter 3-polig ausgeführt.

Gruß


----------



## TommyG (8 Mai 2009)

Ohne jetzt

in Vorschriften zu wühlen...

Alle drei Phasen weg: Du bist sicher.

Null weg: Du bist nicht sicherer

PE weg: Was ist sicher?

=> dreipolig müsste doch immer reichen, oder? der FI/ RCD schaltet ja auch nur die Phasen weg..

Greetz, Tom


----------



## knabi (8 Mai 2009)

Das ist wohl eher eine Frage der persönlichen Vorlieben. 3poliges Abschalten ist in Deutschland der Standard, der N bleibt im Normalfall da - es sei denn, der Kunde fordert (und bezahlt) den 4. Pol...



TommyG schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt
> 
> 
> => dreipolig müsste doch immer reichen, oder? der FI/ RCD schaltet ja auch nur die Phasen weg..


 
Das stimmt so nicht - ein Fi schaltet auch den N ab.

Dann gab es noch die "goldene Regel" in der Berufsschule: "Der PE darf auf gar keinen Fall nie und nirgendwo geschaltet werden!". Auch das scheint inzwischen aufgeweicht. Ich hatte letztens einen PRCD (also einen Fi, den man als "Zwischenstecker" zum Personenschutz auf Kleinbaustellen einsetzt) durchgemessen und war erstaunt, daß der auch den PE wegschaltet - der Hersteller  bestätigte mir aber, daß das so korrekt und auch Normenkonform sei...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## nade (8 Mai 2009)

knabi schrieb:


> ...
> Dann gab es noch die "goldene Regel" in der Berufsschule: "Der PE darf auf gar keinen Fall nie und nirgendwo geschaltet werden!". Auch das scheint inzwischen aufgeweicht. Ich hatte letztens einen PRCD (also einen Fi, den man als "Zwischenstecker" zum Personenschutz auf Kleinbaustellen einsetzt) durchgemessen und war erstaunt, daß der auch den PE wegschaltet - der Hersteller  bestätigte mir aber, daß das so korrekt und auch Normenkonform sei...
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Zum FI, korrekt, er schaltet Allpolig weg.
In Frankreich ist es sogar Vorschrift das bei Leitungscshutzschaltern der N mit Getrennt wird.
Also mit ist auch das Neu, das der PE mit Geschaltet werden darf..
Wenn der PE in der Leitung auf einmal Spannung führen würde, würde es entweder die Vorgeshcaltete Sicherung schießen, oder man hätte eh nichts von, weil nur Vorgeschaltete Schutzeinrichtungen Reagieren würden.

Zurück zu den Hauptschaltern in der UV, wie schon Gesagt, im Normalfall reicht 3Polig. Die Phasen weg und gut.
Oder eben einen Fi 4Polig der Selektiven Art mit 300mA der ganzen Anlage Vorschalten...


----------



## Daniel B (18 Mai 2009)

Hallo ,

ein Trennschalter muss 4 polig ausgeführt werden ,wenn z.B.: eine NEA Anlage dazwischen sitzt oder es noch eine 2. Einspeisung gibt.
Ansonsten wäre mir nichts bekannt das eine 4 polige Trennung notwendig wäre.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Sesssko (3 Juni 2009)

nade schrieb:


> ...
> Also mit ist auch das Neu, das der PE mit Geschaltet werden darf..
> ...



Fakt ist das der PE nach wie vor nicht geschaltet werden darf.
In der DIN VDE 0100-540:2007-06 steht unter Punkt 543.3.3:
" Schaltgeräte dürfen in den Schutzleiter nicht eingefügt werden, jedoch dürfen Verbindungen, die für Prüfzwecke mit Werkzeug gelöst werden können, vorgesehen werden."

Un noch was aus der gleichen Norm:
543.4.1: "PEN-LEiter dürfen nur in fest installierten elektrischen Anlagen verwendet werden und sie müssen aus mechanischen Gründen einen Leiterquerschnitt von mindestens 10mm² Cu oder 16mm² Al besitzen"


----------

